# The Green Zone (movie)



## 1feral1 (15 Apr 2010)

This movie hits the island's local cinema  - do chuck a 'stickybeek' at this.... http://www.bribiemovies.com.au/ on 22 Apr, and I'll be there.

One has to love small town cinemas, I can park my ute, take (literally) 9 steps, and I am at the front door. Yes, and one loves their theme nights, premiers, (and girls-night-out nights) as they have wine and cheese in the parking lot, see this in the pics of such fun located in the photo gallery. 

Anyone seen this movie? 

Critique?

Cheers,

OWDU


----------



## kincanucks (15 Apr 2010)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> This movie hits the island's local cinema on 22 Apr, and I'll be there.
> 
> Anyone seen it?
> 
> ...



Excellent movie but no character development and I hated the hand held grainy filming.  Nothing more or I will spoil it for you.  Highly recommended.


----------



## 1feral1 (15 Apr 2010)

Thanks mate,

I am keen to pick out any 'computer generated' landmarks (Crossed swords, Assassin's Gate, Four Soldiers Monument etc), as I don't think Baghdad is ready for a movie filmed on location quite yet.

Cheers,

OWDU


----------



## brandon_ (15 Apr 2010)

I thought it was good movie.  Although as noted, the character's didn't really develop much.

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## mariomike (16 Apr 2010)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> This movie hits the island's local cinema  - do chuck a 'stickybeek' at this.... http://www.bribiemovies.com.au/ on 22 Apr, and I'll be there.
> One has to love small town cinemas, I can park my ute, take (literally) 9 steps, and I am at the front door. Yes, and one loves their theme nights, premiers, (and girls-night-out nights) as they have wine and cheese in the parking lot, see this in the pics of such fun located in the photo gallery.
> Anyone seen this movie?
> Critique?
> ...



I have not seen the movie. But, have read some reviews.
Wes, I haven't been to the cinema much since they turned the one in our neighbourhood ( The Runnymede aka "The Runny"  ) into a bookstore ten years ago. People were disappointed, but I guess that's what they call progress. I used to go there all the time, especially when I was a kid.:
"As an atmospheric theatre, the interior of the Runnymede was designed to transport its guests to an exotic place. The painted blue sky ceiling was adorned with clouds, where a complex lighting system projected an array of stars and airplanes. The walls were decorated with a mural, which produced an illusion of being in a courtyard."

I go to this one, sometimes, but not very often. It's only $5.00. It's near Honest Ed's. 
Mostly, we prefer to watch On Demand.   
http://wvs.topleftpixel.com/photos/2009/08/bloor-cinema_TAD-09_wide_balcony_03.jpg
http://bloorcinema.com/
It's not a "plex". It only has one ( big ) screen. 

Edit to add: Here is Lucy and Desi checking out a Skyliner!:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNrMPrH4Pl4
Listen to the motor!


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Apr 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I haven't been to the cinema much since they turned the one in our neighbourhood ( The Runnymede aka "The Runny"  ) into a bookstore ten years ago. People were disappointed, but I guess that's what they call progress.



Well, at least thye did not turn it into a parking lot, like they did in Regina to the Metropolitan and Capital theatres. Today the Met is still a car park, and a building is now where the Cap was. As a kid (under 10) we'd catch a bus or a ride from my Dad in his white 1958 Ford Skyliner to catch a Saturday 1pm matinee for 50 cents. Nowadays, kids going alone into the city is dangerous, and that really does not happen much anymore for obvious reasons. Thats progress eh.

I am looking forward to the 22nd for this movie.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Apr 2010)

That 1958 Ford Fairlane 500 Skyliner in question........

It's still in the family, this pic taken in Regina in 2000.


----------



## NL_engineer (16 Apr 2010)

Well my 2 cents on it it is Bourn in Iraq


----------



## cn (18 May 2010)

I just watched this movie on Sunday night at the drive-in, and unfortunately, was not too impressed.  I really enjoyed the Bourne series but I thought this movie did not compare.  

I ended up falling asleep towards the end, but possibly because I was tired coming into the drive-in and Green Zone was the second film in a double feature (the first being Robin Hood, which I enjoyed more than Green Zone but not by much!)

I got the "too hollywood" feel from this film, much like the Hurt Locker, but taken at face value it was at least entertaining (but not spectacular).


----------

